# walker downrigger auto stop repair



## blevtone (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, I just bought a pair of walker electric down riggers with auto stop. One cable is a little worn around the rubber shield that sends the signal. I see that there is a repair kit offered but what is in the kit? Can I wrap or shield it with something to get the job done? Thanks for any advice.
Blevtone:help:


----------

